# The image appears to be damaged



## Ashley King (Jul 21, 2016)

I took a series (3) of 3 bracketed RAW photos. I mapped them in Lightroom CC. Without any develop work, I then stitched them into a panorama also in Lightroom. So thats a 3 photo wide panorama. Lightroom then displays the warning "The image appears to be damaged". It displays ok and exports ok. Is there a way to clear this warning. I'm not that impressed with the result (of my photography) so to delete it is an option.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 21, 2016)

You take about "(3) of 3 bracketed RAW photos". Does that mean you made nine shots in total, consisting of 3 panorama shots and each shot is bracketed with three exposures? If so, you should't stitch all nine of them into a panorama (if that's what you did). You should first stitch the bracketed photos into three HDR photos, and then stitch those HDR photos into a panorama.


----------



## Ashley King (Jul 21, 2016)

Thats what I did. 9 photos making 3 HDR photos. Then stitched the 3 HDR photos into one panorama. I'm busy redoing the job from the start to see if I get the same error.


----------



## Ashley King (Jul 21, 2016)

Ashley King said:


> Thats what I did. 9 photos making 3 HDR photos. Then stitched the 3 HDR photos into one panorama. I'm busy redoing the job from the start to see if I get the same error.



This time I applied lens profile correction to all 9 images before stitching to HDR. I got the same warning come up again. There doesn't seem to be any issues with the quality of the photo. In fact it seems to be better than the originals before processing.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 21, 2016)

So if I understand you correctly, it's the panorama DNG that is reported to be damaged? If that's the case, I would ignore it. You can always redo the panorama if you ever do get a problem exporting it.


----------



## Ashley King (Jul 21, 2016)

I will ignore it as there isn't a problem that I can find. Just a pity that it's there.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 21, 2016)

Yup, it's been reported: Lightroom bug: HDR-Pano.dng "The image appears to be damaged" with 2015.6 | Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------

